# Brother's lab results



## miguel (Jul 18, 2011)

it took me several weeks to convince him to get those done. These levels should be euthyroid person, he says he does not have hyper or hypo symptoms, I hope this can help me find my normal levels.

T4 total 6.16 ug/dl (6.09 - 12.23)
T4 free 1.37 ng/dl (0.9 - 1.5)
T3 free 3.5 pg/dl (2.9 - 4.6) [14-18 years reference range]
TSH 1.59 mUI/L (0.34 - 5.5)


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

miguel said:


> it took me several weeks to convince him to get those done. These levels should be euthyroid person, he says he does not have hyper or hypo symptoms, I hope this can help me find my normal levels.
> 
> http://img841.imageshack.us/img841/480/labhd.jpg


To me, the FREE T3 is low (mid-range is 3.7), the Total 4 is rather low and while some of us feel good with TSH @ 1.59 , that is a little high for a lot of us who feel best w/TSH @ 1.0 or less and the FREE T3 at about 75% of the range provided by the lab.

Is your brother the proper weight and does he have lots of energy to get through the day and his job and time for the family? Stuff like that?

Seems like he might be a little on the sluggish side w/ such a low FT3?


----------



## miguel (Jul 18, 2011)

Laboratory ranges differ according to age.

http://www.questdiagnostics.com/testcenter/OrderInfo.action?fn=34429.html&labCode=DAL

My brother is 17 years old and he has a good weight and good health. T4 free was 1.37 (0.90-1.5) ng / dL, but total T4 was low.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

miguel said:


> Laboratory ranges differ according to age.
> 
> http://www.questdiagnostics.com/testcenter/OrderInfo.action?fn=34429.html&labCode=DAL
> 
> My brother is 17 years old and he has a good weight and good health. T4 free was 1.37 (0.90-1.5) ng / dL, but total T4 was low.


I corrected my typo on the T4. LOL!

So, where do your labs stand in comparison to your brother's? I definitely would be interesting to see if what is good for your brother, might be good for you.

Is there a large age difference between the 2 of you?


----------



## miguel (Jul 18, 2011)

Andros said:


> I corrected my typo on the T4. LOL!
> 
> So, where do your labs stand in comparison to your brother's? I definitely would be interesting to see if what is good for your brother, might be good for you.
> 
> Is there a large age difference between the 2 of you?


I am 4 years older than my brother. My last lab results were:

(37.5 levothyroxine)
T3 Uptake 33.63% 22.5 - 37%
T4 total (thyroxine) 9.20 (4.5 - 10.9) ug/dl
T4 free 1.31 (0.89 - 1.76) ng/dl
T3 free 3.3 (2.0 - 4.2) pg/ml
TSH 1.68 (0.35 - 5.5) uUI/ml

At that moment I felt a little hypo, but the only symptom I had was brain fog and leg pain, I will get my lab work early April.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

miguel said:


> I am 4 years older than my brother. My last lab results were:
> 
> (37.5 levothyroxine)
> T3 Uptake 33.63% 22.5 - 37%
> ...


Do you still have the brain fog and leg pain? Your labs look pretty good. Maybe the FT3 should be a bit higher and the TSH a bit lower; do you think?


----------



## miguel (Jul 18, 2011)

Andros said:


> Do you still have the brain fog and leg pain? Your labs look pretty good. Maybe the FT3 should be a bit higher and the TSH a bit lower; do you think?


Brain fog is gone, but the leg pain is occasional. I started a workout routine bike, on Thursday toured 20 miles by bicycle, I do not feel tired at the end of the day, I now have more energy and not get tired too. I am taking ferrous fumarate, 400 mg magnesium, a multivitamin without iodine, 5000 IU vitamin D per day to 1000 mcg of vitamin B12 per day. Magnesium at night makes me sleep like a baby and wake up rested, also I have many dreams at night and my libido is improving.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

miguel said:


> Brain fog is gone, but the leg pain is occasional. I started a workout routine bike, on Thursday toured 20 miles by bicycle, I do not feel tired at the end of the day, I now have more energy and not get tired too. I am taking ferrous fumarate, 400 mg magnesium, a multivitamin without iodine, 5000 IU vitamin D per day to 1000 mcg of vitamin B12 per day. Magnesium at night makes me sleep like a baby and wake up rested, also I have many dreams at night and my libido is improving.


I am soooooooooooooooooooooo happy for you and hearing this is just the most wonderful news.

You are a bright and shining light to others who come here. You "really" are.


----------



## miguel (Jul 18, 2011)

Andros said:


> I am soooooooooooooooooooooo happy for you and hearing this is just the most wonderful news.
> 
> You are a bright and shining light to others who come here. You "really" are.


Positive thinking and exercise can make the difference between welfare and depression.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

miguel said:


> Positive thinking and exercise can make the difference between welfare and depression.


Absolutely. I could not agree more. To us, a hurdle is a challenge! Love it!


----------

